# Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim



## bilderzaehler (20. Juni 2012)

Infos hier

http://www.gartenundteich.info/

Viele Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## VolkerN (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Hallo Thomas,

danke fuer den Veranstaltungstipp. Ist von mir aus ja gar nicht sooo weit wech 

Auch wenns [off topic] ist, aber die Homepage auf die du verlinkt hast ist ein Beispiel dafuer wie man Homepages nicht erstellen sollte. Grafik, Farbwahl ...vor allem aber auch der Inhalt (bei den Programmpunkten fuer die beiden Tage stehen "Vortraege" ...aber nicht der Inhalt der Vortraege  ...bei der Ausstellerinfo wird ueber Ewigkeiten hinweg ein PDF-Dokument (nicht) geoeffnet ...ueberhaupt ...ich kann nicht so recht finden was zum Beispiel zum Thema Teich konkret bei der Veranstaltung gezeigt wird. 

Alles in allem eigentlich schade. Da hat jemand Zeit investiert um die HP zu gestalten ...aber bei den Inhalten haperts (zumindestens aus meiner Sicht) so sehr das die Seite Ihren Zweck (Gaeste anzulocken) nicht erfuellt.

Ein Klasse Beispiel fuer die gute Realisierung eines Forums ist uebrigens https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de  ...mal ein dickes Lob an die Admins


----------



## bilderzaehler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Hi Volker aus Besigheim 

kenne Deine Gegend sehr gut, liebe Freunde wohnen in Benningen. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich weit wech von mir, die B35 runter, dann am Illinger Eck links ab und so weiter . . . zumindest bevor die Umgehung über Vaihingen noch nicht da war.

Du hast recht, bei der Site kriegt man Augenbluten. Habe gerade nen längeren Kurs in Webdesign hinter mir, bin noch weit weg davon, perfekte Sites zu schreiben. Aber ich komme aus dem grafischen Gewerbe und weiß, was Gestaltung heißt  

Aber vielleicht bringts dem Einen oder Anderen was?

Viele Grüße aus westlich von Bruchsal . . . Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Hallo
So wir werde uns jetzt nach stunden langem Regen heute morgen, auf den Weg machen ,mal sehen was uns dort erwartet ,vielleicht können wir ja ein paar schöne Sachen entdecken.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Sodele,
bin wieder da und stell mal  ein paar Bilder von den farbigen Blüten rein die dort rumgeschwommen sind. 
Sogar für die Schwiegermutti war was dabei
                                       
Gruss Patrick

Danke Elsbeth


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Danke Patrik,
mit deinen tollen Bildern haben nun alle was davon.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Aber immer doch gerne......
Nur schade das nicht an jeder ein "Namensschild" war, war zwar zeitweise bewölkt ,aber doch schon  ganz schön warm und kaum Schatten , das beste war der Wind ,kurzfristige Erfrischung bei der Hitze, doch den Aussteller hat der bestimmt nicht gefallen der hat einige Pflanzen und sogar Geländer, Ausstellungsstücker einer Schlosserei umgepustet.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## bilderzaehler (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

@ Patrick . . . schöne Foddos 

Wir waren am Samstag bei brütender Hitze vor Ort . . . mitgebracht haben wir einen Sonnenbrand für Frau, eine Seerose "__ Aurora", Schachtelhalm und __ Schwertlilie für Pfütze sowie einen Plastikrechen für SchwieMu.

Hab zwar auch Foddos gemacht, aber bei High Noon und Sonne satt werden die selten gut. Sind noch nicht ausgewertet.

Gefallen hat mir der viele Platz, es gab nicht den Hauch eines Gedränges. Gewünscht hätt ich mir mehr zu Essen als Bratwurst und Crepes.

Schön wars


----------



## Kama (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Hallo,

war an beiden Tagen da... war ein tolles Gelände. 

Sonntag Morgen ist hier fast die Welt untergegangen, und trotzdem stand der Platz nicht unter Wasser. Pünktlich eine viertel Stunde vor Öffnung kam dann die Sonne raus . 

@ bilderzaehler: 
Stell deine Fotos auch mal ein, ich denke, die Seerosenbecken haben sich doch gut geleert. Kurz nach Eröffnung vs. kurz vor Schluss . Allein die __ Helvola war bestimmt 10x da, paar Stunden vor Ende fast alle weg. Ich habe fast keine Fotos gemacht, war viel zu sehr am Gucken . 
Und zur Bratwurst: die war Samstag Nachmittag ausverkauft, führte zum marinierten Hähnchen mit Glasnudelsalat... zum Glück war die Bratwurst weg, manchmal muss man zu seinem Glück gezwungen werden . Der Kuchen war auch gut .

Eine __ Aurora habe ich mir auch mitgenommen , außerdem eine Helvola, __ Colorado, Michael Berthold und - auf die bin ich gespannt, ne Knospe weit unten hat sie schon - eine __ Wanvisa. Ich habe meinen Nachbarn noch nicht eröffnet, dass sie demnächst ausziehen dürfen, weil ich erweitern muss . 
Noch einige Stauden, Fuchsien und ebenfalls den Sonnenbrand . 
Man sah wirklich fast niemanden ohne mehrere Tüten vom Platz laufen.

Es waren zwar die Seerosen nicht alle über Wasser beschildert, aber Namen standen an allen auf Schildchen, notfalls musste man halt ein Helferlein in die Mitte schicken. Aus welchem Betrieb welche Pflanze stammte, war dieses Jahr allerdings nicht mehr zu erkennen, letztes Jahr schon.

Ein Wunsch wären wurzelnackte Teichpflanzen, die gab's leider nicht, keine Ahnung, ob sowas machbar ist, nur die üblichen getopften waren da...


Es hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt, und angeblich gibt es nächstes Jahr eine weitere Ausgabe .


----------



## niri (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Hallo,

dann melde ich mich auch mal hier , war dieses Jahr auch wieder dort und bin auch wieder begeistert . Ja, das Gelände war schön groß und die Seerosenbecken einfach überwältigend. Schade, dass es mit den Infos zu den Seerosen etwas gehapert hat, gerade zu den noch wenig bekannten thailändischen Sorten waren kaum Infos da. In diesem Jahr waren viele Sorten dabei, die im letzten Jahr auf derselben Ausstelung nicht vertreten waren, so hat man die Möglichkeit gehabt insgesamt mehr Sorten kennenzulernen.

Unter Raritäten waren "Gregg's Orange Beauty" und "Siam Purple" (leider ohne Blüte). Viele "Wanvisas" waren auch da, leider hat keine einzige Pflanze geblüht, verblühte Blüten und frische Knospen waren allerdings zu sehen. 

Obwohl meine Minis aus allen Nähten platzen inkl. Neubauten von diesem Sommer:smoki, habe auch ich mich nicht zurückhalten können und zwei Seerosen mitnehmen müssen . Die angebotenen Pflanzen sind meiner Meinung nach überwiegend in gutem Zustand und haben gute Größe, sie sind bereits in Pflanzkörben getopft, die meisten von Ihnen blühen. Große Sorten kann man nach dem Kauf mitsamt vorhandenem Substrat einfach in größere Pflanzgefäße umsetzen, kleinere Sorten braucht man unter Umständen erst im nächsten Frühjahr umtopfen (je nach Größe der Pflanze). 


Einige Bilder
winterharte Seerosen (eine davon - "Denver" -ist bei mir gelandet , außerdem habe ich mich an eine tropische Seerose herangewagt, eine "Daubeniana"):

                

         

Raritäten

    

eine der neuen thailändischen Sorten

    


einige tropische Schönheiten und das Becken mit überwiegend tropischen Seerosen 

             

LG
Ina


----------



## Kama (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

@ niri

Tolle Bilder! Da warst du früh da, denn es war noch nicht "gewildert", die "unverkäufliche" Gregg's Orange Beauty z.B. war am 2. Tag nicht mehr da, die Blüten waren der Hammer. Und da steht auch noch "meine" __ Colorado, die war auch früh weg .

Die Nigel war mir sehr suspekt, die eine Pflanze auf deiner Großaufnahme hatte tolle Blüten, innen Richtung weiß, außen rosa (die war lustigerweise auch verkauft) - hätten alle so ausgesehen, wäre sie mitgekommen. Die anderen Pflanzen allerdings waren nur rosa, ohne die helle Mitte . 
Und wenn die Mayla nicht so groß werden würde... 

Werde wohl auch in absehbarer Zeit manches in Gefäße auslagern müssen, ich komme nicht drum herum . Ich habe schon Angst vor nächstem Jahr...


----------



## niri (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

@Kama

Ja, ich war gleich zur Eröffnung schon da und habe dann im Laufe des Tages gesehen, wie die Seerosenbecken sich so langsam leerten , besonders "__ Colorado", "__ Aurora", "Mayla" und auch die tropischen Sorten waren die Renner. 

Aber du hast ja gut was mitgenommen  und hast einen großen Teich und auch noch viiiel Platz für Gefäße .  Ich mußte mich total zusammenreißen. Neue Pflanzen kann ich jetzt nur kaufen, wenn ich welche von bereits vorhandenen abgebe. Und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Nächstes Mal fahre ich "nur zum Gucken"  hin.:smoki


----------



## Kama (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Bei mir ist der Platz im Teich jetzt auch mehr als erschöpft, eigentlich stehen sie zu eng. Werde noch etwas optimieren, aber sie wachsen zwangsläufig ineinander. Möchte auch nicht, dass eine schwächere Sorte untergebuttert wird :?.



niri schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal fahre ich "nur zum Gucken"  hin.:smoki



Wenn du rausgefunden hast, wie du das bewerkstelligen willst, verrate es mir :beten. Du kannst doch ner Katze keine Maus vor die __ Nase setzen und sagen, "nur gucken" :evil. Wie soll das gehen?? 

Denver ist ne hübsche, die wohnt seit ein paar Jahren auch bei mir, auf der Ausstellung war sie eine der blütenreichsten .

Ich glaube, wir müssen nächstes Jahr mal tratschen oder wenigstens mal hallo sagen, jedes Jahr aneinander vorbeizulaufen, und das vermutlich 100 Mal, ist ja irgendwie doof, zumal unsere Leidenschaft jetzt nicht gerade jeder teilt...


----------



## Stoer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*

Ich will auch so eine Veranstaltung.


----------



## Kama (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*



Stoer schrieb:


> Ich will auch so eine Veranstaltung.



Fahr halt mal her am nächsten Termin, dann guckste dir noch Heidelberg (Schloss/Altstadt), Schwetzingen (Schlossgarten), Speyer (Dom, Technikmuseum, IMAX), Mannheim (Luisenpark, Schloss) oder was hier noch so herumgeistert an, und du hattest ein rundum gelungenes Wochenende .


----------



## niri (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*



Kama schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Platz im Teich jetzt auch mehr als erschöpft, eigentlich stehen sie zu eng. Werde noch etwas optimieren, aber sie wachsen zwangsläufig ineinander. Möchte auch nicht, dass eine schwächere Sorte untergebuttert wird :?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich Seerosen liebe und sowieso nicht alle Sorten haben kann , wird das wohl irgenwann mit "nur gucken" klappen. Wenn eine Katze schon zwanzig Mäuse gegessen hat, kann man wohl riskieren, ihr eine Maus vor die Nase zu setzen, oder ?

Ist deine "Denver" auch so blütenreich?

Und natürlich müßten wir nächstes Mal uns bei der Gelegenheit unterhalten, bin schon gespannt, wie "Katzen und Mäuse" sich verhalten werden .

LG
ina


----------



## Kama (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*



niri schrieb:


> Da ich Seerosen liebe und sowieso nicht alle Sorten haben kann , wird das wohl irgenwann mit "nur gucken" klappen. Wenn eine Katze schon zwanzig Mäuse gegessen hat, kann man wohl riskieren, ihr eine Maus vor die __ Nase zu setzen, oder ?
> 
> Ist deine "Denver" auch so blütenreich?
> 
> ...




Hi Ina,

nach etwas Stress die letzten Tage...

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob man es bei mir jemals riskieren darf, mal schauen...  Aber "irgendwann" ist auch ne sehr dehnbare Formulierung .

Hätte ich dir vor einer Woche geantwortet, hätte ich geschrieben: "Meine Denver ist dieses Jahr extrem blühfaul, hatte lange keine und auch bis jetzt erst insgesamt 2 oder 3 Blüten. Vielleicht habe ich zu lange nicht gedüngt." 
Aber sie kann anscheinend Gedanken lesen, so sieht sie heuer aus, das sind nur etwas über 50cm^2  
 

Die __ Wanvisa hat die erste Knospe an der Oberfläche, sollte ebenfalls bald aufgehen .

Und nächstes Jahr scheint auch gesichert, kann man sich sogar schon in den Kalender eintragen .
 
(Quelle müsste Schwetzinger Zeitung gewesen sein; wer den Grammatikfehler gleich im ersten Satz findet, darf ihn behalten, denn wir können ja alles außer Hochdeutsch )


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veranstaltungstipp: "Garten & Teich" am 07./08.07.2012 in 68809 Neulußheim*



Kama schrieb:


> Aber "irgendwann" ist auch ne sehr dehnbare Formulierung .



Hi Kama,

du hast mich durchschaut 

Deine "Denver" sieht doch super aus und Gedanken lesen kann sie auch . Mal sehen, wie meine sich nächstes Jahr dann zeigt, im Moment hat sie noch etliche Knospen und blüht jeden Tag.


----------

